# E45 for babies??



## Syl

Hello Mums,
My LO's skin is a bit dry and both the HV and the doc say that E45 can help. Anyone has been using it on your babies? My daughter is 4 months old. I've bought the cream (not the lotion), do you think it's OK?


----------



## Miss_Bump

Its fine hun.

I started using it from about 5 months with my daughter and we use the cream not the lotion too

:thumbup:


----------



## Sarah&Ady

Yeah I used it and still do now and again on Jamie :thumbup:


----------



## moomin_troll

e45 burns my skin so id never use it on a baby.

id stick to olive oil or aveeno is really nice


----------



## 2016

My doc suggested I use E45 on Stewart when he was about 6 weeks old for dry skin and eczema. It worked a treat and I have used it daily ever since with no problems. :thumbup: I even use it on his face.
If you are worried though, try rubbing it on a small area and see if there's any reaction, but I doubt there will be.


----------



## Syl

Thanks very much for the quick help :)
We've been using olive oil for months but it doesn't seem to work on her skin. I'll def. give E45 a go then :)


----------



## mojobear

My Doctor prescribed this for Niah at around 5 months and I use this probably every second day/the alternative day I use Vaseline and wash her in aqueous cream at bath time.


----------



## KatieB

I've used it on Louis since he was tiny, it's lovely, non greasy and no perfume etc, so is perfect for babies skin xx


----------



## lauram_92

Never used it, but I got epiderm from the doctors and it has worked really well! It can be put in baths or just rubbed on like a cream, quite greasy though.


----------



## AP

Doc prescribes us with Oilatum for eczema. I think both brands have kids versions but I don't think there's much difference cause it's hit or miss whether the pharmacy gives us an adult or child version- and they sure do know who Alex is :haha:


----------



## Harleyy

Yup, Bailey gets a dribble rash under his neck, works perfect on it


----------



## Foogirl

Oilatum is apparently better because it is parafin based and doesn't damage the skin.


----------



## nicole_

used it since day 1 with LO as i use it for me on my eczema and psoriasis and it works wonders for my skin and if LO ever has any dry patches, there gone within a few hours of putting e45 on :)


----------



## hinkybinky

E45 is fine, also try Aveeno which we've used on LO from 4 months. Oilatum or Aveeno oil in the bath are good too (they do a junior oilatum which is probably a bit milder). GP should be able to advise if you are unsure x


----------



## welshbaby

Yes Ive used it but also the Johnsons cream in the green tube is very good too - cant remeber what its called sorry


----------



## 2016

A redbush teabag in the bath is also great for dry skin...remember to take it out before busy hands get hold of it though! :haha:


----------

